# band size to fork size



## balloothebear (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm new to all this catapult lark so in need of a few pointers I've ordered me a blood shot from eBay that comes with double thera band gold already attached so can't wait for that to come,but I've made my own out of holy which is a nice U shape in length it's 150mm fork width is 75mm and each of the fork sides are 15mm and handle is 20mm it's a strong fork so all I'm wondering is what band width would best suit it my mate thinks a double thera band gold at 25mm would be fine but I'm not sure on that on as the forks are only 15mm each so any input would be of great help....... Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i understand you correctly, just fold your bands to fit.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> if i understand you correctly, just fold your bands to fit.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Imperial said:


> if i understand you correctly, just fold your bands to fit.


OK, I think the question is, whats good fit?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a bloodshot myself, fine catapults. The fork tips are wide enough for plenty wide bands, if you want wider just fold them in half and slap em on. LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CCHGN said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > if i understand you correctly, just fold your bands to fit.
> ...


its whatever your comfortable with. a simple fold in half or a tri-fold .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I have always wondered about this also, been pretty new to the new band materials. Does anybody has pictures of this? i would like to see some examples.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Pic of what?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> Pic of what?


im guessing pics of bands tied at the fork, folded in half or in tri-fold. i dont have any pics of mine , i know that you see them folded in half a lot in the hunting section. and there was a recent thread in the past month of someone who also ties them is tri-fold style. i personally prefer the tri-fold style for both fork and pouch ties. its also discussed in some threads in the modification section.


----------

